# R4 DS Kernel Update 1.15



## Grimalkin (Jan 8, 2008)

Looks like the R4 team fixed another broken game. At least we know they're still alive!

http://r4ds.com/soft/21-en.htm

Changelog:

1?Solved the 1905 problem


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jan 8, 2008)

Oh thank heavens!


----------



## leetdude_007 (Jan 8, 2008)

And the beat goes on!


----------



## Nero (Jan 8, 2008)

*Claps*

Another great and quick fix! Great job R4 Team.
I think they need to focus on the carts other features now.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





~Nero


----------



## Reduxed (Jan 8, 2008)

whats 1905 anyway?


----------



## Banger (Jan 8, 2008)

/me dances


----------



## Deadmon (Jan 8, 2008)

zomg they fixed Luxor: Pharaoh's Challenge!


----------



## lenselijer (Jan 8, 2008)

they fixed one of the best games for the ds ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thank you r4 team, i'm off to play.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jan 8, 2008)

Good to know they are still supporting their cart


----------



## .TakaM (Jan 8, 2008)

oh thank god I was sure they had stopped supporting it.




do people seriously worry about them?


----------



## Jax (Jan 8, 2008)

The level of sarcasm in this thread is OVER 9000!!!


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm just uploading this to the download centre then I'll frontpage it.

*Edit:* I think shaunj66 is doing it (he just uploaded it)


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(Jax @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> The level of sarcasm in this thread is OVER 9000!!!









  enjoy your "update" R4ds owners


----------



## Bourbanog (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Jax @ Jan 8 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > The level of sarcasm in this thread is OVER 9000!!!
> ...



It's official. The R4 is now the best cart on the market as of this recent update. =D


----------



## Rayder (Jan 8, 2008)

I think it's safe to assume that the R4 is all that it will ever be at this point.  I don't think we'll be seeing any "new" features anymore.  It appears all they ever do is fix compatibility issues now.  But at least they do that, so I'm not complaining.

I'd really like to see what a team like the R4 team could do if they made a more feature-rich cart.

I'll install this update (no sense in not running the latest firmware, IMO), but I wasn't interested in Suxor....err.....I mean Luxor anyway.

It's funny how some people flame the R4.......I mean, it runs ALL the ROMs, what more do you really need?  I don't know, I guess some people are just jealous or something.  Whatever.....I'm glad I bought an R4 and not something like a DSX.

Rock on R4 Team!


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(Rayder @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> I think it's safe to assume that the R4 is all that it will ever be at this point.Â I don't think we'll be seeing any "new" features anymore.Â It appears all they ever do is fix compatibility issues now.Â But at least they do that, so I'm not complaining.
> 
> I'd really like to see what a team like the R4 team could do if they made a more feature-rich cart.
> 
> ...


The R4 is still very good, but it's not like it has all the features anyone would need. I sold my M3 Simply for an M3 Real for this reason. But it's not like I regret buying the M3 Simply; it was the best at its time, and still does what it did back then and more. It still has 100% compatibly. It's just that... It'd be nice to see features like SDHC, RTS and such. Even though we shouldn't expect them.


----------



## ackers (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(Rayder @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> it runs ALL the ROMs, what more do you really need?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You kinda answered your own question


----------



## tech673 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for hosting this file, my buddy should be getting his R4 tomorrow and he always enjoys having the latest software.  Another friend got his R4 last week and has not run into any issues.

On the other topic, I have a Simply but when I do get another card, I'm going with the R4.  I don't need "extra" features.  Two friends got the M3 DS Real but I don't like the interface.  Specially having to set each game's soft reset plus other stuff that I'd call micromanagement.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jan 9, 2008)

Dammit! It's not enough to be able to get and play every NDS game for FREE, I want my R4 to start MAKING games or it SUXZ!


----------



## cory1492 (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> Dammit! It's not enough to be able to get and play every NDS game for FREE, I want my R4 to start MAKING games or it SUXZ!


 :'( 
Me too. And if they don't have an update to make it transform into a little assassin robot I'm just going to have to get a cyclo instead.






Thanks R4 for not becoming the "next great disappearing act" after those raids


----------



## FrozenOne23 (Jan 9, 2008)

Good job seeing updates for the R4.


----------



## adgloride (Jan 9, 2008)

Great to see another update on the R4.  Even though I think I'm still on 1.13.  I won't bother updating until I'm putting another game on the microSD.  All the R4 needs now to make it perfect, is the ability to use SDHC cards.


----------



## TinyTine (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> Great to see another update on the R4.Â Even though I think I'm still on 1.13.Â I won't bother updating until I'm putting another game on the microSD.Â All the R4 needs now to make it perfect, is the ability to use SDHC cards.



and real time save.


----------



## pasc (Jan 9, 2008)

and slowmo/speedup support (for the lulz). And did I forget to say Wii connection support ?


----------



## Clear (Jan 9, 2008)

I tried the link, it doesn't work.  Help?

EDIT: Nevermind, I managed to find another host.
http://www.linfoxdomain.com/nintendo/ds/

this is the link in case any of you have trouble getting it.


----------



## SilentNN (Jan 10, 2008)

QUOTE(Clear @ Jan 9 2008 said:


> I tried the link, it doesn't work.Â Help?
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, I managed to find another host.
> http://www.linfoxdomain.com/nintendo/ds/
> ...



Thanks for the link. The r4 site is weird and gives me "Bad Request (Invalid Hostname)."


----------



## dodol (Jan 10, 2008)

all i want is in games text reader(walkthrough).


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 10, 2008)

Get an SCDS1.


----------

